# DEO AERE recruitment 2021



## Sidhu (14 Jun 2021)

Hello all,

I have applied for AERE as DEO and currently waiting on the Competition list as per my recruiting center. As per my information, there are 3 BMOQ scheduled for the end of August and mid-september 2021. I was wondering if CFRG HQ will be selecting AERE DEO for this year 2021? If yes, then what will be the time when they start sending out offers. I have seen people receiving their offers towards the end of May for MSEO. I know MSEO is one of the in-demand trade.

I know COVID has disrupted the recruitment process but any help will be helpful.

Regards,
Thank You


----------



## da1root (24 Jun 2021)

Sidhu said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have applied for AERE as DEO and currently waiting on the Competition list as per my recruiting center. As per my information, there are 3 BMOQ scheduled for the end of August and mid-september 2021. I was wondering if CFRG HQ will be selecting AERE DEO for this year 2021? If yes, then what will be the time when they start sending out offers. I have seen people receiving their offers towards the end of May for MSEO. I know MSEO is one of the in-demand trade.
> 
> ...


All timelines are fluid right now.  Just be patient; offers are happening but they're happening on a priority basis and as per normal the competition is still competitive - so just because you're on the competition list doesn't necessarily mean that you will receive an offer.


----------



## Sidhu (24 Jun 2021)

Thank you very much for the reply.

My online portal is still saying that my file is "Ready for Competition list" (from 1.5 months) but my recruiting center is saying that I am on the "Competition list". I have also received an email saying that my file has been moved to 'Competition List".
Can you please comment on if its normal or should I do something about it?

I know being on the competition list doesn't mean that I will receive an offer but is there any way to check my ranking on the competition list?

One last thing that  am wondering is that I have average CFAT score but my interview score is good that's what make me competitive according to my recruiting center. Does the final selection score depend highly on the CFAT score or does interview also play an important or equivalent role to CFAT.

Thanks for responding to my concerns.


----------



## Sidhu (24 Jun 2021)

da1root said:


> All timelines are fluid right now.  Just be patient; offers are happening but they're happening on a priority basis and as per normal the competition is still competitive - so just because you're on the competition list doesn't necessarily mean that you will receive an offer.


Thank you very much for the reply.

My online portal is still saying that my file is "Ready for Competition list" (from 1.5 months) but my recruiting center is saying that I am on the "Competition list". I have also received an email saying that my file has been moved to 'Competition List".
Can you please comment on if its normal or should I do something about it?

I know being on the competition list doesn't mean that I will receive an offer but is there any way to check my ranking on the competition list?

One last thing that  am wondering is that I have average CFAT score but my interview score is good that's what make me competitive according to my recruiting center. Does the final selection score depend highly on the CFAT score or does interview also play an important or equivalent role to CFAT.

Thanks for responding to my concerns.


----------



## clownfool (22 Sep 2021)

You're chances are very good. AERE is a very high in-demand trade right now.


----------



## Danilo (10 Nov 2021)

Hi Sidhu
Hope you're fine
I have read your writing and am curious to know a little more about the online portal you mentioned. You said that when you visit your online portal you can get information about your application. Can you tell me more and explain to me how I can also have access to see the progress of my application.


----------



## Holedigger (11 Nov 2021)

Hi Danilo,

The URL to the CAF online employment application portal is: Create an Account or Sign in  –  Canadian Armed Forces Online Employment Application

You need to create an account therein and check your progress.

Cheers.


----------

